# LR mobile to Facebook very low res. Why?



## dave_bass5 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, so i love the fact that i can load my raw files on my iPad Pro and use LR to edit them.
If i export as a JPG to the Photo app and upload to FB then i see a slight drop in IQ, but If i go from LR direct to FB the IQ is appalling. 
I know FB gets a lot of blame for everything, but if i can upload from my ipad to FB without much loss, why am i getting a huge hit going direct from the app that is making the JPGs in the first place?

Getting very frustrated about how long winded all this is getting. I have a "pro" app that doesn't seem to meet the pro standards by the looks of it. At the moment im having to save the images first, and upload them as a second process. Not a good work flow. Ive tried most things, including max size and a size that FB shouldn't be messing too much with (and isnt if i upload from the Photo app).

Any one care to shared some light on this?

Dave.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jan 19, 2017)

Has this been fixed yet?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 19, 2017)

Dave, Welcome to the forum.  I'm sorry that your initial post got missed during the holidays.  

I don't see any loss in IQ when I Publish a photo to FB.  I don't use the OEM Publish Service that shipped w/ LR I use a plugin that Jeffrey Freidl offers.  It has more bells & whistles that the one that come with LR.  Still the same  quality controls are available in both.   FB limits the size of the image to 2048px on the long edge.  This is an improvement over earlier limits.  However, I see that the default size limit in the OEM FB plugin is 960px (which results in a serious reduction in quality.)   You can modify the "Image Sizing" section to resize to a long edge of 2048 px.   You can also increase the JPEG compression quality setting to 84 (it defaults to 60).  While 60 is adequate for web viewing, 84 seems to be the highest compression setting that FB allows.


----------



## bob chadwick (Jan 19, 2017)

I use the Freidl plugin also with no problems.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jan 23, 2017)

So do i, on my desktop version


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 23, 2017)

I believe that Dave's question was about sharing an image directly from LR Mobile to Facebook not through a Publish service on his desktop. 

-louie


----------



## dave_bass5 (Oct 18, 2017)

So still no fix for this? New update today and still have the same issue (also with Instgram). Ive also noticed that image sizes are being reduced when posting directly from LRM. Same export settings but save to camera roll first, and then uploading gives a larger image. 

I wonder if anyone at Adobe has an IOS device. Doesn't look like it.


----------



## ianm (Oct 26, 2017)

Dave I see exactly the same. Glad you asked the question as I was just about to post. Image upload  quality directly from the mobile app is atrocious to Facebook. Unusable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dave_bass5 (Nov 7, 2017)

Well i asked so long ago i dont expect an answer (ive asked on the official Apple forums as well).
Im still convinced its not Adobe's issue though, as ive seen the same issue if i upload from the Photo's app using the FB app.


----------

